
A First aid app on every smartphone - florianbailey
https://www.change.org/p/google-preinstall-a-first-aid-app-on-every-android-or-ios-device
======
florianbailey
This is a simple way to get better first aid to billions. There are more than
2 billion smartphone users worldwide, most of them will witness some kind of
emergency situation sooner or later. Having a trusted app that is preinstalled
on their smartphones and ready to use in seconds, could make a big difference
and literally save lives. Most of these smartphones are Android or iOS
smartphones, so we call on Google and Apple to develop and maintain a global
set of first aid apps. These apps should be preinstalled like the calculator
or your email app and your phone should notify you that they are installed.
Please support this petitio and share it, it would be a simple way to save
thousands of lives. You can act now and download a first aid app from the App
Store or Google Play Store, you could need it tomorrow. Thank you.

